# Mower size



## Dgorsuch (Jul 14, 2021)

I have an older Ford 1900 Diesel 3 cyl 4WD tractor, said to be 27 PTO. I have a old Landpride 5 ft rotary cutter now--the tractor runs this mower fine. Would like to move up to 6 ft bush hog to use on flat fields, little if any brush left, mowing grass that can be 12" tall. Will this tractor handle a 6 ft mower? Thank you


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Maybe, maybe not. depends on how flat the terrain is and how short you keep the grass / brush. Rule of thumb is. 4-5 pto horsepower per foot of width of ANY powered implement.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Dgorsuch said:


> I have an older Ford 1900 Diesel 3 cyl 4WD tractor, said to be 27 PTO. I have a old Landpride 5 ft rotary cutter now--the tractor runs this mower fine. Would like to move up to 6 ft bush hog to use on flat fields, little if any brush left, mowing grass that can be 12" tall. Will this tractor handle a 6 ft mower? Thank you


You are good with a 6FT Brush mower with a Ford 1900 4WD. I would question a Ford 1700 doing it with the 2-cly. The 3-cly Shabarua made machines are strong. 

The real question should be, What 6FT brush mower configuration would work with a 27Hp PTO. Because the deck, discharge, trailing single wheel or the stubby trailing 2 wheels all behave differently. 

The single wheel units are easier to make turns with, no need to slow down so much. The 2 wheel units give you a better leveled cut. 

This KK 6FT unit would work on the 1900 even in 2WD. Rear wheel back from the deck and has clearance to drop clippings without getting clogged. 









IF you want it Ford-NH blue, Ag Supply has it in blue too.  









Here is a rear 2-wheel type. Wheels too close to the ground and clog up with the cuttings. Harder to make turns.










This is soooooo AWEFUL and sooooo wrong. Usually have to raise the 3PT each time to make turns.


----------

